

Ask HN: Should I get a .co domain? - arisAlexis

I haven&#x27;t decided 100% on my startup name but another company(mostly harmless&#x2F;insignificant) has the .com. Should I go for the .co or should I find a name with available .com?
======
Kaihuang724
I don't think it really matters whether a company has a .com or .co address
anymore. If you're worried about the fact that your company and the other
company will have the same address, I would suggest finding another name, or
maybe consider using .me

~~~
byoung2
_I don 't think it really matters whether a company has a .com or .co address
anymore_

Very true...a good example would be
[http://www.angel.com](http://www.angel.com) vs
[http://angel.co](http://angel.co)

